
Stack Overflow Jobs - jonhmchan
http://stackoverflow.com/jobs
======
dudul
Any difference with stackoverflow careers
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/) ?

~~~
jonhmchan
Some differences. Generally, it's been ported over to the main Stack Overflow
site with Q&A now.

